
Show HN: Truple - Screenshot Monitoring/Accountability App for Android - camhart
https://truple.io
======
camhart
What we do on the internet should be kept private from the world, but not from
everyone. Those closest to us should have a degree of insight into our digital
lives.

Truple was built in an attempt to make this happen. You can no longer "keep
the computer in the living room" (a semi-public area), because we all have
computers in our pockets (smartphones).

Having that little bit of accountability can make a huge difference in the
decisions we make, whether that's as a son, daughter, husband, wife,
girlfriend, boyfriend.

~~~
brudgers
An interesting philosophy, though not necessarily one I have.

